# Probleme beim PC Zusammebau



## desert:storm (22. März 2003)

Moin,

ich habe heute mit zwei Freunden meinen neuen PC aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut, die ich zuvor neu bei norskit.de bestellt habe. Soweit hat eigentlich auch alles ganz gut geklappt, denn der PC ließ sich starten.
Als Prozessor haben wir einen AMD Athlon XP 2400+, 2000MHz, 133MHz FSB sowie ein MSI 6570 K7N2G-ILSR nForce2 SocketA Raid als Mainboard verwendet. Das Mainboard verfügt im Bios offenbar über die Werkseinstellung, dass der verwendete Prozessor mit nur 1500 MHZ und 133 MHZ FSB getaktet ist. Da es sich allerdings um einen xp 2400 handelt wollten wir natürlich die maximale Taktrate erzielen. Also haben wir die Taktrate verstellt, wobei wir allerdings auch den FSB verstellt haben, der jetzt auf 166 steht. Beim Versuch, den Computer jetzt neu zu starten schaltete der Monitor sich auf Standby. Der Lüfter sowie die Laufwerke sind allerdings in Betrieb. Außerdem hat das Mainboard einen Hitzeschutz. Dieses Problem trat auch nach dem Reseten des Bios und dem Entfernen der CMOS Batterie immer wieder auf. Der Fehler kann nicht beim Monitor bzw dem Monitorkabel liegen, da dieser mit einem anderen Computer tadellos funktioniert.

Wie könnte man diesen Fehler beseitigen?

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen und vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß

desert:storm


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2003)

Interessant wären was für Pieptöne der Coputer von sich gibt (also Lautsprecher anklemmen) und mitteilen.

Ich sag mal , ohne Gewär bei den wenigen Infos: GRafikarte kaputt...

*wartet die Pieptöne ab*


----------



## desert:storm (22. März 2003)

*Ah, sorry...*

Also ich höre keine Geräusche aus den Lautsprechern bzw aus dem PC Speaker beim Versuch den Rechner zu starten. Allerdings habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass einer der beiden Kumpels bereits seine Grafikkarte testweise eingebaut hat, es aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert hat...

Gruß

desert:storm


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

Also, wenn der PC garnix sagt und Monitor auf StandBy geht ist
entweder Specher, Mainboard, CPU oder Grafikarte kaputt, das
sind die Komponenten die beim POST (Power On Self Test)
überprüft werden und eben eine minimales System bilden.

Da ihr an der Taktrate bzw. dem FSB rumgespielt habt würde
ich sagen CPU oder eventuell Speicher kaputt!


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. März 2003)

cpu, ram, grafikkarte, alle pci karten und mit pech auch noch das mainboard,
das alles könnte kaputt sein, durch deine verrückte aktion,
den fsb von 133 auf 166 zu stellen.
das halten sehr wenig teile ohne "hohe" kühling aus.

nicht der fsb wahr zu niedrig, der multiplikator war wohl
nicht auf 15, so wie er beim 2400+ sein sollte

am besten teste alle sachen bei einem freund, z.b. den cpu mal austauschen usw.


----------



## desert:storm (23. März 2003)

Okay, erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Einer meiner Kumpel hat das Problem offenbar gefunden, demnach lag der Fehler an einer Eigenart des Mainboards, wie auch die letzten vier Absätze auf dieser Seite beschreiben:

http://www.hardtecs4u.com/reviews/2003/nforce2_roundup/index45.php#3

Also habe ich wohl noch einmal Glück gehabt, dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist durch den Mist, den ich da gemacht habe.


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

Yoah, da haste ja nochma Glück gehabt =)

@smallB:
Wenn ne PCI Karte defekt ist würde der aber (in den meisten Fällen)
noch starten und zumindest über das BIOS hinaus kommen...

Greetz...


----------



## Paule (26. März 2003)

das gleiche prob hatte ich auch ma....
dann einfach den clear-cmos jumper umlegen und fertig...
dann läufts wieder mit standart einstellungen...
ich denk ma , dass das einfach am zu hohen agp-takt lag


----------



## Sinac (26. März 2003)

AGP Takt?
...hab ich da was überlesen?
Was hatte das mit AGP zu tun?
Kann man den überhaupt manuell Ändern?
Wär mir echt neu...
*staun*


----------



## Paule (27. März 2003)

der agp-takt ist doch vom fsb abhängig ...


----------



## Sinac (27. März 2003)

hmm... hab ich noch nie gehört, aber will dir auch nicht 
wiedersprechen...


----------



## Paule (27. März 2003)

ich guck mal , vielleicht finde ich da was zu

weil , ich hab mal wo gehört,dass der agp-takt und der pci-takt sich aus dem fsb ergeben durch einen 1/2 und einen 1/4 Teiler....bei 166mhz fsb müsste dann ein 1/5 teiler sein , aber vielleicht funktioniert der manchmal nicht ordentlich....

Grüße
Paule


----------

